
Shipt raises $20M to challenge Instacart - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/27/shipt-raises-20-million-to-challenge-instacart-and-plants-a-flag-for-alabamas-startup-ecosystem/
======
EA
We used the service for the first time last week.

Our deliverer was incredibly polite and helpful in addition to being right on
time to bring our groceries from Publix right into our kitchen. The deliverer
even brought a bouquet of flowers. It was a pleasant experience. Waiting in
long lines at Publix is not a pleasant experience.

We’ll supplement this service with Walmart’s curbside pickup and Amazon Prime.

